

No more Viacom content on Netflix. Please don't make us money.... - d0ne
http://instantwatcher.com/titles/expiring?view=normal&popups=1&infinite=1

======
teilo
Settle down. Content regularly expires on Netflix, and is renewed in blocks.

------
jweede
seriously.

